# SD receiver on a HD installation?



## DirtyMikeandtheBoys (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all, 

Been searching the internet, but this looks like the place to find my answer. 


Background info, single tv direct HD TV installation about 6 months ago (HD dish, RG6 cable) Worked great with the HD/dvr receiver. 

I tried to hook up a SD receiver (with it's card) from another direct tv account today to the above mentioned installation (The SD receiver worked 10 minutes earlier worked at its original installation which is a two tv installation, one TV is HD receiver with RG6 cableing, the other is this SD receiver with non rg6 cabling), but it would only say searching for signal (BTW the SD receiver is an old legacy hughes receiver). 

Whats up here? Shouldn't it work? Does the SD receiver not work with RG6? Thats the only difference I can figure out.... 

Thanks, 
Nate


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It works with RG-6, HD dish, etc. Just run new Sat Setup and choose proper dish/switch.


----------



## DirtyMikeandtheBoys (Dec 31, 2011)

Could you elaborate alittle more? I couldn't find any sat setup options..Also I don't think there is any switch, it is a direct line from the dish to the receiver.

No signal on any transponders too btw. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DirtyMikeandtheBoys said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been searching the internet, but this looks like the place to find my answer.
> 
> ...


If your setup is 6 mo old w/ an HD receiver then you likely have a SWM. Legacy Hughes receiver will not work with SWM.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

DirtyMikeandtheBoys said:


> Could you elaborate alittle more? I couldn't find any sat setup options..Also I don't think there is any switch, it is a direct line from the dish to the receiver.
> 
> No signal on any transponders too btw.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will be a bit more helpful.

Odds are that your HD installation is a SWiM setup and the older SD receiver is not SWiM compatible. If it is a sony, hughes, etc or a D10/11 it will not work on your setup. You need a D12, R16 or higher, H20 or higher, HR20 or higher, or HR34. Anything else will not work.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

DirtyMikeandtheBoys said:


> ...it is a direct line from the dish to the receiver.


Just *one line* going from the dish to your *DVR*?


----------



## DirtyMikeandtheBoys (Dec 31, 2011)

I have disconnected the SWM module, so its just the dish, connected right to the receiver. (Its and old SD hughes SD receiver with no DVR) Just one cable, there is a splitter on the wall outside, but one side has nothing on it, and the other side is connected to the line that goes right to the receiver. 

Mike


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The "SWM Module" you refer to is actually the power supply for the dish. The SWM technology is built into the LNB assembly. That dish/LNB will not work with that receiver.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Despite all the technical help offered here, are you aware that "adding" a receiver that is active on someone else's account to your installation is a violation of DirecTV's terms of service agreement?

In addition, DirecTV no longer activates (or reactivates) legacy Hughes receivers except on the original account it was activated on so even if you buy it you can't add it (legally) to your account/installation.


----------



## beforesixbeers (Nov 19, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> Despite all the technical help offered here, are you aware that "adding" a receiver that is active on someone else's account to your installation is a violation of DirecTV's terms of service agreement?
> 
> In addition, DirecTV no longer activates (or reactivates) legacy Hughes receivers except on the original account it was activated on so even if you buy it you can't add it (legally) to your account/installation.


Not necessarily true. You can have 2 separate accounts that are controlled by one installation. Often happens at some apartment complexes. If a person was to buy a used receiver, as long as it has a receiver id number and wasn't LEASED on the prior account, a replacement access card IS needed.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

beforesixbeers said:


> Not necessarily true. You can have 2 separate accounts that are controlled by one installation. Often happens at some apartment complexes. If a person was to buy a used receiver, as long as it has a receiver id number and wasn't LEASED on the prior account, a replacement access card IS needed.


OK so what's the "receiver ID number" on your legacy Hughes receiver?

Oops, only "DirecTV Branded" receivers have a receiver ID number which is why DirecTV no longer activates receivers that don't have one UNLESS it was active previously on the SAME account.


----------



## krazyrs (Sep 22, 2011)

sounds like you would need a LNB3 upgrade to power a swim8 mod 
this would run the hd/hddvr off the swim ports and the HNS off a legacy port

or just ask for a D12 std receiver, because it will run on current system


----------

